# Cotton Bacon Prime



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Wick Wars continue!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wick Wars continue!
> View attachment 122782
> View attachment 122783
> View attachment 122784



Ooooooo i love my CB2 , any idea whats different from CB2 and this new CBP uncle @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ooooooo i love my CB2 , any idea whats different from CB2 and this new CBP uncle @Rob Fisher ?



No idea other than the sales spiel of more absorbent and higher quality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> No idea other than the sales spiel of more absorbent and higher quality.



Maybe a marketing stragedy, CB2 been out for a long time with many new makers entering the market, release a 'new product' to gain intrest maybe?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

This is good, thanks @Rob Fisher 
Another wick to try out and see where it fits in 

In the past few months I have been using the following
- CB2 for tobaccoes and more earthy/ dessert flavours
- royal wicks for medium power fruity menthols (BB and Skyline)
- Rayon for strawberry menthol in my low power 11W Lemo1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Silver said:


> This is good, thanks @Rob Fisher
> Another wick to try out and see where it fits in
> 
> In the past few months I have been using the following
> ...



I need to try some royal wicks with my fruity menthols @Silver , after all you are the King of Menthold and if you give it the stamp of a approval then i need to try some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I need to try some royal wicks with my fruity menthols @Silver , after all you are the King of Menthold and if you give it the stamp of a approval then i need to try some.



Ya, its good for me for fruity menthols
I get a nice crisp type of taste on the menthols, a bit more than CB2 or others.
Rayon is also very very good "crisp wise" but it seems to work best at very low power so i just use it in the Lemo1.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Silver said:


> Ya, its good for me for fruity menthols
> I get a nice crisp type of taste on the menthols, a bit more than CB2 or others.
> Rayon is also very very good "crisp wise" but it seems to work best at very low power so i just use it in the Lemo1.



I vape around 13-14 watts on my MTL setups would Rayon be fine at that wattage @Silver ?

What brand can one purchase that is Rayon or a Blend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I vape around 13-14 watts on my MTL setups would Rayon be fine at that wattage @Silver ?
> 
> What brand can one purchase that is Rayon or a Blend?



Ya, i think that will work fine
But you must check it out for yourself to see if it works for you
With rayon you wick it much tighter than cotton because it gets smaller when wet, it doesnt expand like cotton.

I got mine from Rob Fisher who i think ordered it from Amazon. I dont know which vendors stock it if at all. Just check, maybe ask in Who has stock - i seem to recall one or two vendors had it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I vape around 13-14 watts on my MTL setups would Rayon be fine at that wattage @Silver ?
> 
> What brand can one purchase that is Rayon or a Blend?



@Clouds4Days if you are going to be at the Vape King PTA (@Paulie's Shop) next month let me know and I'll bring you some Rayon. I have plenty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (18/2/18)

I'm still a loyal user of CB2. Will give this a try. Hope it will live up to the hype that is sure to erupt soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days if you are going to be at the Vape King PTA (@Paulie's Shop) next month let me know and I'll bring you some Rayon. I have plenty!



Thank you @Rob Fisher , im not sure if im going yet as work usually dictates my weekend fixtures.
But i will let you know in the week leading up to the opening.
Thank you for the offer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/2/18)

Is it me or does 33% one across as just a suspiciously convenient 


Silver said:


> Ya, i think that will work fine
> But you must check it out for yourself to see if it works for you
> With rayon you wick it much tighter than cotton because it gets smaller when wet, it doesnt expand like cotton.
> 
> I got mine from Rob Fisher who i think ordered it from Amazon. I dont know which vendors stock it if at all. Just check, maybe ask in Who has stock - i seem to recall one or two vendors had it.



Vapemob if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Is it me or does 33% one across as just a suspiciously conviee
> 
> 
> Vapemob if I'm not mistaken



I don't understand you Sir Llama 
Perhaps you can clarify
@Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Silver said:


> I don't understand you Sir Llama
> Perhaps you can clarify
> @Smoke_A_Llama



It took me a while Hi Ho @Silver. Translation to the Queen's English... "Is it just me or does 33% come across as suspiciously convenient?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It took me a while Hi Ho @Silver. Translation to the Queen's English... "Is it just me or does 33% come across as suspiciously convenient?



Lol, thanks @Rob Fisher 
Expert translation

I may have missed something but I don't understand what the reference to 33% relates to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Rob Fisher
> Expert translation
> 
> I may have missed something but I don't understand what the reference to 33% relates to?



33% more absorbent. Referring to the old V2 vs the new Cotton Bacon Prime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/2/18)

@Silver got distracted while typing .. yes Captain @Rob Fisher Is correct 

And was replying about who stocks rayon .. back to bed for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/2/18)

It is unusual for products to state "...providing 33% faster absorption...". They would normally claim "...up to 33% faster absorption...".
The first claim means that they must be in a position to prove that the cotton always provides at least 33% faster absorption. The second claim allows them to only prove any percentage improvement up to 33% (eg 5%).
I'm sure that they make this claim because they are confident that no one will make a legal claim against them for false advertising. Alternatively, they have some "test" they can offer which proves their claim. If I was confident in this "test" I would have claimed, "...*at least 33%* faster absorption".
I always use CB and quite honestly wasn't even looking for an "improvement". I agree with @Clouds4Days , it is probably just a marketing strategy to maintain interest in an older product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)

Not sure how others are finding the Cotton Bacon Prime but I'm finding it a little stiff and almost rough in the fingers... it appears to SHINE in an RDA or BF RDA but I'm not sure it's ideal for RTA's. But it's early days and still testing. There is little doubt that the new CB Prime is very absorbent and maybe it's a dash too absorbent for RTA's because I was getting leaking and gurgling with it... I'm interested to see what others are finding?

One thing is for sure we are spoilt for quality wicking materials these days and there are probably 4 or 5 wicking brands that just excel at the job!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (26/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how others are finding the Cotton Bacon Prime but I'm finding it a little stiff and almost rough in the fingers... it appears to SHINE in an RDA or BF RDA but I'm not sure it's ideal for RTA's. But it's early days and still testing. There is little doubt that the new CB Prime is very absorbent and maybe it's a dash too absorbent for RTA's because I was getting leaking and gurgling with it... I'm interested to see what others are finding?
> 
> One thing is for sure we are spoilt for quality wicking materials these days and there are probably 4 or 5 wicking brands that just excel at the job!
> 
> View attachment 123940


Have you perhaps tried Native Wicks. I moved over from Kendo and Cotton Bacon to Native wicks and I am really enjoying it. No break in time or funny tastes. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Have you perhaps tried Native Wicks. I moved over from Kendo and Cotton Bacon to Native wicks and I am really enjoying it. No break in time or funny tastes.



I tried Native Wicks back in the old days and wasn't a big fan and haven't tried the new one. But Royal Wick and TFC work really well for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (26/2/18)

I think that the "33% faster absorption rate" claim is a bit bs, its substantial enough to catch attention but not enough that we could actually tell whether or not its actually wicking faster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I think that the "33% faster absorption rate" claim is a bit bs, its substantial enough to catch attention but not enough that we could actually tell whether or not its actually wicking faster.


I suppose it’s one of those “each to his own” situations again. 

Some loved streaky for example, others can’t stand it. 

I used to steer clear of CB2 cause I just didn’t like it but have used it solidly for the last year. 

Still can’t seem to see the allure of royal wick but that’ll more than likely change I’m sure. 

I think the same will be with CB prime. Some will love it and Some will hate it or be completely indifferent to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I suppose it’s one of those “each to his own” situations again.
> 
> Some loved streaky for example, others can’t stand it.
> 
> ...



Just like most of vaping, it all comes down to personal taste and what works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Halfdaft (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I suppose it’s one of those “each to his own” situations again.
> 
> Some loved streaky for example, others can’t stand it.
> 
> ...



Just like most of vaping, it all comes down to personal taste and what works for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/18)

I find it takes quite a bit of time to tell the difference between some of these wicks.

Maybe because my vaping is generally at lower power and less demanding that sometimes it's difficult to even tell a difference.

But I do like CB2 for tobaccoes.
Have been enjoying royal wicks in the Skyline and BB for fruity menthols.

Still need to try the new CB prime.

Thanks for all the info @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (26/2/18)

@Rob Fisher are you winning with CB Prime in your RTA's or is it still in test phase?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (26/2/18)

Slick said:


> @Rob Fisher are you winning with CB Prime in your RTA's or is it still in test phase?


Oh sorry I just realised now that you said you still testing it today,I thought it was few days ago that you posted that,il wait for more feedback with regards to CB Prime in Rta's before I buy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)

Slick said:


> Oh sorry I just realised now that you said you still testing it today,I thought it was few days ago that you posted that,il wait for more feedback with regards to CB Prime in Rta's before I buy it



Yip... switched back to Titanium Fiber Cotton in my RTA's for now... will test again when I have the energy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I suppose it’s one of those “each to his own” situations again.
> 
> Some loved streaky for example, others can’t stand it.
> 
> ...


Royal works exceptionally well in my BB, as well as the Skyline, just ordered some more, but I use sStreaky, nearly finished / CB 2 for the rest. Going to try cloud kicker as well, got some samples but haven't used it yet. New vape budget I'm going to get Jellyfish again, haven't found a better all rounder yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Royal works exceptionally well in my BB, as well as the Skyline, just ordered some more, but I use sStreaky, nearly finished / CB 2 for the rest. Going to try cloud kicker as well, got some samples but haven't used it yet. New vape budget I'm going to get Jellyfish again, haven't found a better all rounder yet.


I want to give that jellyfish a whirl as well but I have so much cotton everywhere so probably not anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (27/2/18)

Got a friend who purchased it from Tasty Clouds yesterday and he is raving about it.
Says he doesnt get burnt hits even when the cotton is extremely dry and says that he is getting much better flavour off it.

Not sure how true it is,but it has gotten me interested indeed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (27/2/18)

I think CBPrime combined with the "Replay" function on the DNA boards might be chicken dinner .... no more dry hits ever again ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how others are finding the Cotton Bacon Prime but I'm finding it a little stiff and almost rough in the fingers... it appears to SHINE in an RDA or BF RDA but I'm not sure it's ideal for RTA's. But it's early days and still testing. There is little doubt that the new CB Prime is very absorbent and maybe it's a dash too absorbent for RTA's because I was getting leaking and gurgling with it... I'm interested to see what others are finding?
> 
> One thing is for sure we are spoilt for quality wicking materials these days and there are probably 4 or 5 wicking brands that just excel at the job!
> 
> View attachment 123940



I see Cotton Candy doesn't feature in this list. Any particular reason?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SouthernCelt (27/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Got a friend who purchased it from Tasty Clouds yesterday and he is raving about it.
> Says he doesnt get burnt hits even when the cotton is extremely dry and says that he is getting much better flavour off it.
> 
> Not sure how true it is,but it has gotten me interested indeed.



As I drip exclusively (although I have a little cheapo squonker on the way) I am very keen to try this cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (27/2/18)

same here @SouthernCelt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I see Cotton Candy doesn't feature in this list. Any particular reason?



It depends if you are referring to The Cotton Candy Collection or Cotton Candy. The Cotton Candy Collection would be in my pic if I had any left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It depends if you are referring to The Cotton Candy Collection or Cotton Candy. The Cotton Candy Collection would be in my pic if I had any left.



Apologies, Cotton Candy Collection. I see, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/2/18)

I wicked my serpent mini 22mm this evening with CB prime and am very impressed. I can’t compare to anything other than CB v2 as that is all I have used and the Flavour is much better. Also seems to be a much airier draw if that is the correct terminology  I could not get a dry hit no matter how hard I tried and no leaking so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (28/2/18)

Ok the shootout results are in... But first, a quick prelude... I've tried just about every single cotton I could lay my hands on and I fell in love with CBV2 for its versatility, ease of use and neatness. It worked well in RTA's and RDA's, as a cloud chucker and a more minimalist flavor approach. It worked in my Reo's and RM2's and OL16's just as well as Cotton Candy. It was always nice and fluffy and relatively easy to work with.

CBP is basically a cotton that has all of the above pro's, as well as 2 stand out added features that make it a fantastic wick... Firstly, it wicks fast... Like really fast... I cut 2 equal pieces of CBV2 and CBP, laid them flat on the table and put a drop of juice on each end simultaneously... Needless to say, CBP cotton was saturated a good few seconds before CBV2.

Second stand out feature... No matter how hard or fast you hit it, that burning cotton gagging sensation does not appear at all... All I get is no flavor, less vapor. No harsh ugly taste.

There's also the feel of the cotton in hand, it feels more brittle, rough and textured... It feels more resilient and strong... So I tested it. Tensile strength of CBP is higher than that of CBV2 which means no more broken cotton when pulling through coils. (I wick really, really tight as I am deathly afraid of spit-back).

Which brings me to my next pro, obviously subjective based on build, wick tightness and coil dependent, as well as numerous other factors... I experienced less spit back with CBP. This can't be a confirmed for sure statement though as there is way too many variables.

In a nutshell, I love it in the hadaly for the sole purpose that it licks up moisture like a desert rose. There is no excess juice swimming around in the Hadaly, so less likely to spill when over-squonking. So far I have not experienced any cons, I would still need more time with it to see how it holds up when in use, what happens if I forget to seal the bag correctly and leave it for a while exposed to the air etc. I know CBV2 inside out, it gets brittle and crumbly after a flight, a worn CBV2 wick mutes flavor terribly and it can only hold so much juice before it becomes a messy affair. I need to know how CBP fairs in these departments before asserting my claim that this new CB is the bees knees

P.S. It takes a minute or 2 for the cotton to break in... Between 3 and 5 small toots. This is withot priming and squonking the first juice onto the coils

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

I am by no means an expert, but when something new comes along that even mentions more flavour I get it asap. Finally got this cotton from a Vape shop I didn't even know existed. Thanks to @Cornelius for telling me about Vape Odyssey in Horizon. Wicked my dead rabbit in the store couldn't wait for the hour drive home before trying it.
As @Amir mentioned there is definitely a break in period but I have nothing but praise for this cotton. Not sure of it's my imagination but the Vape feels slighty cooler than the CB v2 I replaced it with. For the fun of it I counted my hits to see how many I can get before getting a dry hit. Got to 33 before I resquonked. Still a lot of cotton out there I need to try but this so far is far beyond anything else I've tried. Awesome stuff!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (28/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I am by no means an expert, but when something new comes along that even mentions more flavour I get it asap. Finally got this cotton from a Vape shop I didn't even know existed. Thanks to @Cornelius for telling me about Vape Odyssey in Horizon. Wicked my dead rabbit in the store couldn't wait for the hour drive home before trying it.
> As @Amir mentioned there is definitely a break in period but I have nothing but praise for this cotton. Not sure of it's my imagination but the Vape feels slighty cooler than the CB v2 I replaced it with. For the fun of it I counted my hits to see how many I can get before getting a dry hit. Got to 33 before I resquonked. Still a lot of cotton out there I need to try but this so far is far beyond anything else I've tried. Awesome stuff!!



I did the next re-wick on a coil master tab and saturated the wicks, vaporized the juice then saturated and vaporized again... Then transferred it to the bliss, squonked fresh juice on to the wicks and skipped the whole new cotton taste. Jumped right into the good stuff. Mallowshake has new meaning with CBP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

Amir said:


> I did the next re-wick on a coil master tab and saturated the wicks, vaporized the juice then saturated and vaporized again... Then transferred it to the bliss, squonked fresh juice on to the wicks and skipped the whole new cotton taste. Jumped right into the good stuff. Mallowshake has new meaning with CBP


Now there is a man with a plan...how long did it take you to vaporize with these never dry wicks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (28/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Now there is a man with a plan...how long did it take you to vaporize with these never dry wicks?



I work and build simultaneously so over the course of about an hour I just kept pulsing the tab till it was dry. No easy feat mind you... The minute you think its dry and look away, when you look back it's found juice somewhere and its sucked it up again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/3/18)

Amir said:


> I work and build simultaneously so over the course of about an hour I just kept pulsing the tab till it was dry. No easy feat mind you... The minute you think its dry and look away, when you look back it's found juice somewhere and its sucked it up again


@Amir I found this series on YouTube, don't know if you've seen it. Its about wicking much harder than the status quo. Of course I had no choice but to try immediately. Pic shows normal vs new method...it takes some doing to get it all in there...still have to run it a while longer, but give it a go, I was pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (1/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Amir I found this series on YouTube, don't know if you've seen it. Its about wicking much harder than the status quo. Of course I had no choice but to try immediately. Pic shows normal vs new method...it takes some doing to get it all in there...still have to run it a while longer, but give it a go, I was pleasantly surprised.
> View attachment 124227
> 
> View attachment 124226
> View attachment 124226




I've seen this and ever since I'm a tight wicker... Sometimes so tight that it almost deforms the coil when going through and I have to use a tweezer to hold the coil in place while the wick goes through. A quick pull through back and forth to even it out and make sure its not too tight that it becomes restrictive, saturate and pulse on the tab and then carry on as normal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/3/18)

Amir said:


> I've seen this and ever since I'm a tight wicker... Sometimes so tight that it almost deforms the coil when going through and I have to use a tweezer to hold the coil in place while the wick goes through. A quick pull through back and forth to even it out and make sure its not too tight that it becomes restrictive, saturate and pulse on the tab and then carry on as normal


@Amir and I had to go and spend data 3am in the morning when you had this information all along....for shame!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (1/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Amir and I had to go and spend data 3am in the morning when you had this information all along....for shame!



I've been preaching this like a man on fire since forever... Tight is sexy

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/3/18)

Bb7


Amir said:


> I've been preaching this like a man on fire since forever... Tight is sexy


My sincerest apologies then. Lol. And I agree 100%, this is definitely working for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (1/3/18)

Amir said:


> I've been preaching this like a man on fire since forever... Tight is sexy



Another one for the Books!!! LOL,
Reading the forum as a non vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto (1/3/18)

Amir said:


> I've seen this and ever since I'm a tight wicker... Sometimes so tight that it almost deforms the coil when going through and I have to use a tweezer to hold the coil in place while the wick goes through. A quick pull through back and forth to even it out and make sure its not too tight that it becomes restrictive, saturate and pulse on the tab and then carry on as normal


This method also works for me. For my style of vaping at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (1/3/18)

wazarmoto said:


> This method also works for me. For my style of vaping at least.



Just don't get caught 'choking the wick' or tugging it back and forth... Can make for a very sticky situation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto (1/3/18)

Amir said:


> Just don't get caught 'choking the wick' or tugging it back and forth... Can make for a very sticky situation


I always leave it when I feel it's getting there. Helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

@Amir so I needed a 3am project and decided to read up on ohms law (information I should've probably studied the same day I bought the vandy vape pulse) anyway, made a dual parallel build, I don't have an ohm reader but vape my calculator puts it at 0.163 ohms 3 wraps. Perfect for my Ijoy 27000 battery. Only after I had the warmest vape of my life and feeling very chuffed with myself I realised I only own 1x 27000 battery the rest are all 18650.....so ja, I'll enjoy these next 2 hours and then we build again. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Amir so I needed a 3am project and decided to read up on ohms law (information I should've probably studied the same day I bought the vandy vape pulse) anyway, made a dual parallel build, I don't have an ohm reader but vape my calculator puts it at 1.63 ohms 3 wraps. Perfect for my Ijoy 27000 battery. Only after I had the warmest vape of my life and feeling very chuffed with myself I realised I only own 1x 27000 battery the rest are all 18650.....so ja, I'll enjoy these next 2 hours and then we build again. Lol



3 Wraps at 1.63 ohms? What wire are you using. This doesn't sound right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

@zadiac using Ni80 Clapton, 24/36 gauge. It's because I built parallel coils that its so low (I believe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @zadiac using Ni80 Clapton, 24/36 gauge. It's because I built parallel coils that its so low (I believe)


1.63ohms is high not low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

@zadiac using Ni80 Clapton, 24/36 gauge. It's because I built parallel coils that its so low (I believe) my old Kangertech nano mod couldn't even read it. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @zadiac using Ni80 Clapton, 24/36 gauge. It's because I built parallel coils that its so low (I believe) my old Kangertech nano mod couldn't even read it. Hehe



1.62 ohms is very very high. Your calculator is not working right or you input the wrong info into the calculator. Get this right before you injure yourself.
I do a 6 wrap parallel dual coil and it get about *0.15*ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

@Dubz thanks man, thought it was low resistance. Let me check my tool again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

@Dubz @zadiac apologies, 0.163.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

You know, as I'm reading this, I can see the way I wrote it its very very high, but had literally have to check 6 times why...my bad, blame it lack of sleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dubz (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Dubz @zadiac apologies, 0.163.


That makes more sense now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Dubz @zadiac apologies, 0.163.





Steyn777 said:


> You know, as I'm reading this, I can see the way I wrote it its very very high, but had literally have to check 6 times why...my bad, blame it lack of sleep.



Yeah, that looks a bit better. All good. Just wanted to make sure you get this right. Don't want you to become a statistic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

What makes it even worse is that the whole point of my post was to vent my frustration at the fact that I just spent a very long time making a build so low that I can't use it with basically all my batteries but 1. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Amir so I needed a 3am project and decided to read up on ohms law (information I should've probably studied the same day I bought the vandy vape pulse) anyway, made a dual parallel build, I don't have an ohm reader but vape my calculator puts it at 0.163 ohms 3 wraps. Perfect for my Ijoy 27000 battery. Only after I had the warmest vape of my life and feeling very chuffed with myself I realised I only own 1x 27000 battery the rest are all 18650.....so ja, I'll enjoy these next 2 hours and then we build again. Lol



On the 18650's i keep my builds around the .35 ohm mark. I have a quad core alien in the Hadaly at .32 from @akhalz wicked tight with CBP and really loving life right now. Anything lower than .3 is too hard on battery life and flavor and performance starts to waver towards the end of the bottle. Also the vape is a bit too hot for my liking below .3

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

Ja


Amir said:


> On the 18650's i keep my builds around the .35 ohm mark. I have a quad core alien in the Hadaly at .32 from @akhalz wicked tight with CBP and really loving life right now. Anything lower than .3 is too hard on battery life and flavor and performance starts to waver towards the end of the bottle. Also the vape is a bit too hot for my liking below .3


, this is what happens when you think things through and you want to play in the early hours of the morning. I like this build and as soon as I can I'll buy another 20700.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bizkuit (2/3/18)

So got my hands on some CottonBacon Prime from the fine gents at Lungcandy yesterday.

Off the bat I'm not a big fan of the rough texture of CBP I find it much easier to work with CBv2. While bedding in the wicks it does absorb liquid a lot faster than CBv2.
In RTAs I get a lot of spit-back when running at my normal wattage, but does go away once I up the wattage with 10-15w. Flavor is pretty much on par with what I'm used to with CBv2, no better or worse.
In my Deadrabbit SQ when squonking it soaks up the juice quicker than CBv2 but again flavor wise no better or worse than CBv2.

Still have a lot of playing to do but so far I'm not sure its worth the R20-R30 premium over the OG Cottonbacon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Stosta (2/3/18)

Bizkuit said:


> So got my hands on some CottonBacon Prime from the fine gents at Lungcandy yesterday.
> 
> Off the bat I'm not a big fan of the rough texture of CBP I find it much easier to work with CBv2. While bedding in the wicks it does absorb liquid a lot faster than CBv2.
> In RTAs I get a lot of spit-back when running at my normal wattage, but does go away once I up the wattage with 10-15w. Flavor is pretty much on par with what I'm used to with CBv2, no better or worse.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback @Bizkuit ! Good to know it isn't necessarily time to chuck out all my current cotton!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

I also use the DR and a squonker...didn't you find that a normal squonk lasts you alot longer @Bizkuit? Also, and not sure how you wick, but this stuff should not be fluffed and for normal wicking use a pinch more than I did with CB v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bizkuit (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I also use the DR and a squonker...didn't you find that a normal squonk lasts you alot longer @Bizkuit? Also, and not sure how you wick, but this stuff should not be fluffed and for normal wicking use a pinch more than I did with CB v2.



I typical give it a squonk after a 3-4 pulls regardless of how saturated the wicks are. I am deathly scared of getting a dry hit, but will give it a try. All in the name of science 

For my wicking methods. In RTA's I use the Bowtie method without combing out the ends. In RDA's its just cutting to length and stuffing the ends in the juice well.
I always tend to wick on the thicker side. just enough cotton to move the coil if not supported

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

Bizkuit said:


> I typical give it a squonk after a 3-4 pulls regardless of how saturated the wicks are. I am deathly scared of getting a dry hit, but will give it a try. All in the name of science
> 
> For my wicking methods. In RTA's I use the Bowtie method without combing out the ends. In RDA's its just cutting to length and stuffing the ends in the juice well.
> I always tend to wick on the thicker side. just enough cotton to move the coil if not supported


So basically exactly the same as I do. Try the dry hit test, thats what makes this cotton better than V2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/3/18)

Muji & Kendo Gold still wins hands down against this in regards to RDA's. This should be winner for RTA's tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (2/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Muji & Kendo Gold still wins hands down against this in regards to RDA's. This should be winner for RTA's tho.



Tried the CBP in the skyline today... I can't say I notice much of a difference. Vape is pretty much the same, no gurgling or dry hitting when chain vaping but I never had any of those issues with CBV2 so in essence, for an RTA, CBP is not worse than CB2. However, in an RDA is where I find CBP outshines the CBV2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

Amir said:


> Tried the CBP in the skyline today... I can't say I notice much of a difference. Vape is pretty much the same, no gurgling or dry hitting when chain vaping but I never had any of those issues with CBV2 so in essence, for an RTA, CBP is not worse than CB2. However, in an RDA is where I find CBP outshines the CBV2.


hmm
will have to try this today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (6/3/18)

I've picked some up too, nothing extraordinarily different in my opinion. 
It's great cotton, I'll keep buying it considering the price is the same as the CBV2. But it's a "buy when you need it" product. Not a "go out of your way for it" product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/3/18)

Lol this cotton has more hype than the new black panther movie, with the same end result xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/3/18)

Picked some up and I do notice a slight increase in taste. However it appears to be slightly more fragile for wicking in terms of it tearing more easily when wicking tightly. 
For now I am happy and will continue to buy it. Does appear to retain flavor longer when getting dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I've picked some up too, nothing extraordinarily different in my opinion.
> It's great cotton, I'll keep buying it considering the price is the same as the CBV2. But it's a "buy when you need it" product. Not a "go out of your way for it" product.


Whom stocks it on our side of the great Vaal river @Spyro?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (6/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Whom stocks it on our side of the great Vaal river @Spyro?
> 
> Regards



I got some the other from Juicy Joes bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (6/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Whom stocks it on our side of the great Vaal river @Spyro?
> 
> Regards



And I picked some up from Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Lol this cotton has more hype than the new black panther movie, with the same end result xD


How dare you?? That movie was brilliant. 
Good say sir.


I SAID GOOD DAY! !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Brenden (20/3/18)

Prime is horrible compared to v2 waste of money ,gives dry hits like crazy no matter what RTA it's in ,maybe formulated for the Dipper guys or squonk but i dont get any increase in flavour just dry hits almost through half the bag in a week and no luck pop some v2 into it and boom flavour packed,stick to v2 people

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Muji & Kendo Gold still wins hands down against this in regards to RDA's. This should be winner for RTA's tho.


Kendo wins hands down flavor wise in a RTA over CBV2. Both have similar burn in periods. 

I am yet to try CBPrime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Slick (20/3/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Kendo wins hands down flavor wise in a RTA over CBV2. Both have similar burn in periods.
> 
> I am yet to try CBPrime.


I have kendo gold in my cupboard for about a year now but havent tried it,only use CBv2,Im happy with CBv2 thats why I dont feel the need to change

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777 (20/3/18)

Brenden said:


> Prime is horrible compared to v2 waste of money ,gives dry hits like crazy no matter what RTA it's in ,maybe formulated for the Dipper guys or squonk but i dont get any increase in flavour just dry hits almost through half the bag in a week and no luck pop some v2 into it and boom flavour packed,stick to v2 people


@Brenden Howzit man, must ask you how you wick? I go 3 weeks and I only vape custard and desert flavours and I only rewick because I feel I probably should, not because there's anything wrong with the cotton yet. Last night I made an extremely small build, 1.5mm and I still need to experience 1 single dry hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Brenden Howzit man, must ask you how you wick? I go 3 weeks and I only vape custard and desert flavours and I only rewick because I feel I probably should, not because there's anything wrong with the cotton yet. Last night I made an extremely small build, 1.5mm and I still need to experience 1 single dry hit.


He most likely does not know how to wick.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/3/18)

Slick said:


> I have kendo gold in my cupboard for about a year now but havent tried it,only use CBv2,Im happy with CBv2 thats why I dont feel the need to change



That seems pretty ignorant rofl, use kendo gold / Muji for a week then go back to cotton bacon and see why you should of made the change long ago !
Trust me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/3/18)

Slick said:


> I have kendo gold in my cupboard for about a year now but havent tried it,only use CBv2,Im happy with CBv2 thats why I dont feel the need to change


Just keep in mind, that Kendo Gold / Muji is very different from cotton bacon. Normally when you paint cotton bacon with juice it absorbs instant, with kendo you will see the juice slide off the cotton to put in simple. Just wet it with juice and give it a few pokes, till you notice the wick becomes saturated and the white spots disappear. First pulse should be low watt to not burn the non saturated wick inside the coil..

And you only have to do this the first install, after wards it absorbs more and quicker that CB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Steyn777 (20/3/18)

If I never came across old Mortens videos I probably would've never wicked the way I do now. Was definitely something that made a massive change in my total vaping experience. @Hallucinated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> If I never came across old Mortens videos I probably would've never wicked the way I do now. Was definitely something that made a massive change in my total vaping experience. @Hallucinated


Fully agree sir ! getting your wicking right for your device is a definite must !

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

Slick said:


> I have kendo gold in my cupboard for about a year now but havent tried it,only use CBv2,Im happy with CBv2 thats why I dont feel the need to change



Same boat as you but just the other way around. I recently decided to try CBV2 again.
CBV2 unfortunately misses the some of the flavor notes that Kendo Gold gets. Kendo is also more absorbent and puts out much better flavor. Regarding coils, I use DNA Fraliens and SSFC.

I have in the past heard that Kendo has a really long break-in period, this is nonsense. It takes me around two minutes to break-in Kendo until the cotton taste is gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (20/3/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Same boat as you but just the other way around. I recently decided to try CBV2 again.
> CBV2 unfortunately misses the some of the flavor notes that Kendo Gold gets. Kendo is also more absorbent and puts out much better flavor. Regarding coils, I use DNA Fraliens and SSFC.
> 
> I have in the past heard that Kendo has a really long break-in period, this is nonsense. It takes me around two minutes to break-in Kendo until the cotton taste is gone.


2 minutes IS a long time. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 2 minutes IS a long time. Lol


Just as long with CBV2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (21/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> You know, as I'm reading this, I can see the way I wrote it its very very high, but had literally have to check 6 times why...my bad, blame it lack of sleep.


Naw, blame the metric system with all the commas, points and zeros.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brenden (21/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Brenden Howzit man, must ask you how you wick? I go 3 weeks and I only vape custard and desert flavours and I only rewick because I feel I probably should, not because there's anything wrong with the cotton yet. Last night I made an extremely small build, 1.5mm and I still need to experience 1 single dry hit.


Scottish wick roll or normal just fluff and stuff, 3 days on dessert flavours and my coil is usually gunked up with a crust giving burnt flavour custord in my experience not to bad on coils I'm using a chocmint shake flavour , menthol flavours I can go for a about a month bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brenden (21/3/18)

Brenden said:


> Scottish wick roll or normal just fluff and stuff, 3 days on dessert flavours and my coil is usually gunked up with a crust giving burnt flavour custord in my experience not to bad on coils I'm using a chocmint shake flavour , menthol flavours I can go for a about a month bro





Brenden said:


> Scottish wick roll or normal just fluff and stuff, 3 days on dessert flavours and my coil is usually gunked up with a crust giving burnt flavour custord in my experience not to bad on coils I'm using a chocmint shake flavour , menthol flavours I can go for a about a month bro


I usually just change wick cause the coil actually needs a dry burn to get clean, but with prime it's running dry and burning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brenden (21/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> He most likely does not know how to wick.


I surely do know how to wick bro I been doing it for years and I know what I'm talking about I use Everything from pods to drippers to tanks all across the board , it's this new prime that's so we'll marketed yet it's not better then cbv2

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/3/18)

Brenden said:


> Scottish wick roll or normal just fluff and stuff, 3 days on dessert flavours and my coil is usually gunked up with a crust giving burnt flavour custord in my experience not to bad on coils I'm using a chocmint shake flavour , menthol flavours I can go for a about a month bro


Prime should not be fluffed at all. Also go and watch Morten Oen when it comes to wicking hard, it will amaze you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (30/5/18)

I'm battling with Prime hey, coming from using V2 for a long time

not sure what I'm doing wrong but seem to be getting that burnt taste like 1 to 2 days in, irritating the shit out of me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------

